# systemd-modules-load.service does not load module options?

## davidshen84

My laptop is Dell XPS 15, with nvidia card. But I want to disable it. So I emerged bbwitch and configured /etc/modprobe.d/bbswitch.conf as follow

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> options bbswitch load_state=0 unload_state=1
> 
> 

 

And configured /etc/modules-load.d/bbsiwtch.conf to contain bbswitch.

After system boot, journal show the bbswitch module has been instered, however, cat /proc/acpi/bbswitch shows

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 0000:01:00.0 ON
> 
> 

 

But if I do rmmod then modprobe against bbswitch, the module is loaded with desired configuration.

What's wrong with my module configuration?

Thanks!

----------

